# [SOLVED] emerge eclipse-sdk will sun-jdk-1.4.2.16 emergen?

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

ich wollte mir gerade das eclipse-sdk emergen.

Ein 

```

emerge -pv eclipse-sdk

```

zeigt mir allerdings nun das hier:

```
[ebuild  NSF  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 35,545 kB 
```

Was soll denn das?

Ich will nicht jdk-1.4 emergen, ich hab bereits Java 6 installiert:

```
 dev-java/sun-jdk

      Latest version available: 1.6.0.03

      Latest version installed: 1.6.0.02

      Size of files: 127,728 kB

      Homepage:      http://java.sun.com/javase/6/

      Description:   Sun's J2SE Development Kit, version 1.6.0.03

      License:       dlj-1.1

```

Was soll das mit der steinalten Java 1.4 als Abhängigkeit?

Ist das ein Fehler im ebuild-Script?

Wie komm ich da rum, ich hab definitiv keine Lust mir noch java 1.4 aufs System zu klatschen.....Last edited by buggybunny on Tue Nov 06, 2007 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

du kommst da rum, in dem du dir eclipse runterlaedst, es in deinen homeordner packst und einfach startest. Zumindest mache ich es so, weil ich mir dadurch zum einen den aerger mit dem ebuild erspare, eclipse aktueller ist und ich einfach so module/plugins installieren kann, ohne das es da konflikte gibt.

Bisher hab ich leider keine bessere loesung gefunden.

----------

## buggybunny

Hi, 

diese Lösung ist mir bekannt (hatte ich dummerweise nicht dazugeschrieben), mir ging es eher darum das Ganze sauber über Portage zu installieren.

Wäre es nicht besser an den maintainer von eclipse-sdk zu wenden, damit der sein ebuild-script entsprechend anpasst?

----------

## Flasher

Hi!

Ich habe mir das vor einiger Zeit auch mal angeschaut und im bugzilla nachgelesen. Der Grund warum Java 1.4 installiert wird, ist nämlich die Build Abhängigkeit von eclipse. Sprich: Eclipse wird mit Java 1.4 gebaut. Deshalb die alte Abhängigkeit.

Mehr stört mich aber, dass immer noch nicht eclipse 3.3 in portage ist. Deshalb habe ich auch einfach eclipse 3.3 heruntergeladen und entpackt.

Grüße,

Flasher

----------

## musv

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4432400.html

Eclipse-3.2 hat zwar als Abhängigkeit die sun-jdk dabei, braucht die aber später nicht mehr. D.h. könntest du theoretisch danach wieder deinstallieren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So weit ich weiß, benötigt Gentoo immer noch Java 1.6 und Java 1.4. Es gibt den Befehl java-check-environment und der sagt mir immer, dass ich ein Java 1.4 installieren soll. Siehe auch: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

----------

## buggybunny

Hi, 

und danke an alle für die Erhellung.

Hab mir jetzt Java doch von der HP gezogen, da mir 38 Pakete über portage dann doch ein bißchen viel waren(abgesehen von "eigentlich" unnötigen java 1.4.).

----------

